# Hcms_title



## zebulon (Jul 18, 2007)

What is 'HCMS_TITLE'. Task manager says it is a running application


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to TSF :wave: :luxhello:

I sounds like a regoue process to me

I advise that you follow the instructions *here* and then post all the requested logs in a new thread *here* for the security analysts to look at.

The security forum is always busy, so please be patient and you will receive a reply as soon as possible. If you go to Thread Tools > Subscribe at the top of your new thread you will receive an email as soon as a reply is posted.


----------



## unimetrix (Aug 5, 2007)

I Have WIN2000 PRO OS and have the same issue. Task Manager shows HCMS_TITLE running but I don't know what that program is or what it does. I tried to get on the internet more information about that name through different tech sites, dictionaries, definitions, program names, etc but could not find anything. I am not sure if this is a harmful program or not. I hope you'll be able to figure this out.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello unimatrix and welcome to TSF :wave:

I suggest you also follow the steps that *Ben* provided in post 2.

Good luck :smile:


----------

